# Jay and Silent Bob Reboot (2019): Offizieller Red Band Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Jay and Silent Bob Reboot (2019): Offizieller Red Band Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jay and Silent Bob Reboot (2019): Offizieller Red Band Trailer*


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. Juli 2019)

Jay & Silent BoB
OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT!OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT!OH GOTT! OH GOTT! OH GOTT!OH GOTT! 
I´m so exited, wurd auch mal zeit seit Clerks 2 hab ich nicht ansatzweise so viel gelacht.
Kevin Smith weis einfach mindestens am zweitbesten wie Dialoge funktionieren.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxAEo3CWeq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach nur geiler Shice




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bqp2NbL7s88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. Juli 2019)

Was freue ich mich auf diesen Film 

Der Trailer sieht schon mal grandios auf


----------



## Bevier (26. Juli 2019)

Ich mag Kevin Smith, habe jeden seiner Filme gefeiert. Letztlich war er der einzige, bei dem Ben Affleck noch gut schauspielerte. Damals mochte ich ihn wirklich und dann wurde er eher zu einem Schwachpunkt eines jeden Films. Auch wenn in "Jersey Girl" Jay und Silent Bob fehlen, war das mein liebster Smth-Film...

Aber nichts ist so ikonisch, wie die beiden Irren aus den New Jersey-Filmen.


----------



## Leuenzahn (27. Juli 2019)

Wahnsinn, wie ne Zeitreise, das sind ja wirklich die Gestalten von vor 25 Jahren. 
Das sind die 90iger, nicht so gut wie die 80iger, aber besser als alles was danach kam.
Irgendwie ist beim Westen die Strahlkraft weg.


----------

